# Atheros AR8161 - Problem with module [SOLVED]

## feiticeir0

Hi all !

For several times i've tried to update my kernel version to a newer one, but i'm always getting stoped by my network card.

I have an Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 0 :Cool:  and the kernel module needed is the alx.

I've tried a handful  of compat-drivers and still getting problems with the module..

Some versions compile, others don't, but those who compile, i can't load the module, always getting the same error:

```

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'alx': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

And, dmesg 

```

alx: Unknown symbol mdio_mii_ioctl (err 0)

```

Searching online, i've found a workaround:

Adding  *Quote:*   

> SELECT MDIO

  to the Kconfig file in  *Quote:*   

> /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/ethernet/atheros/Kconfig

 

That worked for my previous kernel version :

3.7.10-ck (ck-sources).

I'm now trying to update to gentoo-sources-3.8.13 but that hack doesn't work anymore (at least not with the compat-drivers i've tried).

I've searched for mdio_mii or mii in my kernel config and it is selected  - don't know if is the same thing or if it should be selected or as a module - but the question is, i get always the same error... 

Should i file a bug ? 

Is there any way of bypassing this or solving it ? 

Thank you

----------

## wpkzz

Hello feiticeiro:

I have also the same ethernet card, and I remember having the same problem with kernel 3.7.10, and I could solve it without messing with the line in Kconfig.

I just put everything "mii" related as kernel and worked. But now, with the kernel 3.8.13 I get an even weirder error.

Like this.

```

monstruona atheros # modprobe alx

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'alx': Exec format error

```

Seems we are on the same boat. Let me see if I discover something.

----------

## wouzer

I also have the same card. I managed to get the thing working with kernel 3.6.11-x and 

http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/compat-wireless-2012-03-18-p.tar.bz2

If you need a newer kernel, I can't help I'm afraid.

good luck!

----------

## hadrons123

I tried this and it works for 3.9.7 kernel

http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/networking/alx

----------

## feiticeir0

 *hadrons123 wrote:*   

> I tried this and it works for 3.9.7 kernel
> 
> http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/networking/alx

 

Hi ! Thank you, but still no luck...

I get the same error over and over again. It compiles ok without any warnings, but when loading the module, the same message: 

```

alx: Unknown symbol mdio_mii_ioctl (err 0)

```

I'm sending an email for the maintainer of the alx driver in hopes it can shed some light in this...

btw, i'm trying this now on 3.9.7-ck-sources.... I guess i'm still stuck with 3.7

Cheers

----------

## feiticeir0

Hi all !

I've just solved this...

Its still a bug, and i guess i should fill it, but i don't know where - can someone help me by pointing where ?

To be able to compile the driver, getting rid of the message and be able to load the module, in your kernel config, just select any broadcom driver in

device drivers -> ethernet driver support -> broadcom devices

My guess is this will activate some needed kernel option (probably related with PHY device support and infrastructure) and alx driver will load and not complain about mdio_mii_ioctl ..

Is still a bug, because i don't have any broadcom device and since i compile my kernel, i like to activate only devices i really have...

Cheers

Bruno

----------

## hadrons123

Your kernel config is probably wrong. I had this issues with wrong kernel configs. Now I have a new install and my issues in both gentoo and sabyon are gone.

----------

## hadrons123

Alx is being upstreamed right now. The backports are here https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/projects/backports/2013/06/18/backports-20130618.tar.bz2

----------

